# Solved: TV Array setup



## Duncan1 (Feb 19, 1999)

Hello,

Anyone remember going to Bestbuy and they had that giant tv array setup in the tv section? I'm wondering how they did that, and if I can do it with HDTVs. I looked up some arrays on the net, but it looks like only PCs are explained. That, I know how to do. I want to be able to hook up 2 or 4 TVs from one DirecTV box. Like making my own giant display. Can anyone help?

I appreciate your time.

Thanx,

Chris


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you trying to display the exact same video image on multiple screens or are you trying to split a single image to be displayed on multiple screens clustered together?

In the first case, you are looking at some type of video distribution amplifier that can handle HD analog or digital signals.

In the second case, you are looking at some type of video wall controller that may get to be a bit pricey.


----------



## Duncan1 (Feb 19, 1999)

I was told it is called a mediawall. I wanted to split the signal between the 2 TV's to extend the image. Like making my own big screen TV. Looks like it's too expensive to bother.

I'm closing this thread.


----------

